# Attention Ladies!!! June Testing Thread!!!!! Four BFP's so far!!



## gardeninggirl

Okay ladies, let's get those June :bfp:!!!!! Yeah for February - March 2014 babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!]

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test: :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:

June 1st

June 2nd

June 3rd

June 4th

June 5th

June 6th

June 7th

June 8th

June 9th

June 10th
:witch:Solstyce:witch:

June 11th

June 12th
:witch:pbl_ge:witch:
:bfp:TTBabyMakes4:bfp:

June 13th

June 14th
:witch:Ariel01:witch:
:witch:Wonderland79:witch:
:bfp:hinkybinky:bfp:

June 15th

June 16th
:bfp:Popples1:bfp:

June 17th
:witch:ChereMichelle:witch:
:flow:luckylecky:flow:
:witch:KimK:witch:

June 18th

June 19th

June 20th

June 21st

June 22nd
:growlmad:Rocco207:growlmad:
:flow:madeline36:flow:

June 23rd
:witch:mamadonna:witch:

June 24th
:witch:Hope3:witch:

June 25th
:growlmad:Sis4Us:growlmad:
:flow:Fairyy:flow:
:growlmad:cassieakasam:growlmad:


June 26th
:growlmad:HappilyTTC:growlmad:

June 27th
:growlmad:gertrude:growlmad:
:flow:Wantonemore77:flow:

June 28th
:growlmad:Larkspur:growlmad:
:flow:countrymomwv:flow:
:flow:Kat S:flow:
:flow:RedHawk:flow:

June 29th

June 30th
:growlmad:gardening girl:growlmad:
:growlmad:Hopethisyear:growlmad:
:bfp: Wannabubba#4:bfp:

:growlmad:Driving280:growlmad:
:flow:Mapleroo:flow:
:flow:PugLuvAh:flow:


Lots of beautiful baby dust to all!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## gardeninggirl

Just a note - I work long days on the weekends but will do my best to update. If not on the weekend, I will definitely update promptly on Mondays and everyday during the week!


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks for taking over! Please put me down for the 12th....although I'm sure I'll test earlier. :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Put me down for 5/25 Gardengirl that's what FF has for me but I had a Long cycle this month!!!
Knowing me I'll test early anyway :haha:


----------



## kimk

Thanks Gardeningirl. Put me down for the 25th too please.


----------



## Solstyce

Thanks for hosting Gardeningirl. I'll be testing on June 10th.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks for starting this thread. I think I am going to test on the 30th depending on when I O. My cycle on my first round of clomid was a bit longer.


----------



## ChereMichelle

Thank you for starting this! Put me down for the the 17th. If all goes according to plan and O when I'm supposed to lol, should be good.


----------



## Larkspur

I'll be in! Please put me down for the 28th!


----------



## CountrymomWV

Put me down for the 28th too. :)


----------



## gardeninggirl

No problem! All are updated.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey, It's June - Lets all go get pregnant this month!!

I was supposed to be having a month off lol, didn't want to be 7/8 weeks pregnant on holiday but you know what, wth? A bit of MS on my holidays is NOT going to put me off getting my little MARCH baby :baby::baby:

So please put me down for... (going to be realistic this month and not test from 8DPO heehee)... 30TH

:happydance:C'mon those June BFP's :happydance:

xxx

Thanks for hosting gardeninggirl :flower:


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Put me down for the 12th please!!!!


----------



## mummyto4boys

Hi, can you add me please 5th June :)


----------



## ariel01

So glad to have the June thread started, thanks gardeninggirl! 

Please put me down for June 14. So excited this month with an early O! Let's see tons of BFPs!!!


----------



## Hope3

24th please.


----------



## gardeninggirl

Updated!


----------



## Mapleroo

Wishing everyone lots of :dust: !!!!

Awww...I miss you girls....


----------



## Rocco207

June 22 please!


----------



## gertrude

assuming a 28 day cycle can you put me down for 27th to test please? x


----------



## Wonderland79

My period is due the 11th June, so if it's still a no-show I shall be testing on the 14th. 
Please put me down for the 14th. Thanks.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## gertrude

Wonderland79 said:


> My period is due the 11th June, so if it's still a no-show I shall be testing on the 14th.
> Please put me down for the 14th. Thanks.
> Good luck everyone!

Crikey you have will power :haha: I really couldn't hold out that well!


----------



## gertrude

Gah I just lost a reply :(

I was saying I just ordered some IC OPKs for this month. Not that I think they're that useful but it gives me something to do :D


----------



## luckylecky

17th for me please


----------



## gardeninggirl

I have you all down ladies! Two more days until the first tester!!:happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

Btw, gardening--did you ever get a proper AF? I'm assuming yes. :shrug:

Getrude, I really like the OPKs. I think the cheap work as well or better than anything else, and it really takes the guess work out of this process. 

Wonderland, I wouldn't last that long, either! I'm now 7dpo, which means I can start thinking about early testing. :coffee: Why deny myself the opportunity to see stark white bfns? :shrug: :haha:


----------



## gardeninggirl

I did. It has been very painful, seems really heavy, and hopefully will be over tomorrow.

Please be over tomorrow...


----------



## pbl_ge

gardeninggirl said:


> I did. It has been very painful, seems really heavy, and hopefully will be over tomorrow.
> 
> Please be over tomorrow...

That sucks. :growlmad: :hugs: Hope it's over soon!


----------



## Driving280

Thanks for starting this thread! 30th for me...


----------



## Solstyce

pbl_ge said:


> Btw, gardening--did you ever get a proper AF? I'm assuming yes. :shrug:
> 
> Getrude, I really like the OPKs. I think the cheap work as well or better than anything else, and it really takes the guess work out of this process.
> 
> Wonderland, I wouldn't last that long, either! I'm now 7dpo, which means I can start thinking about early testing. :coffee: Why deny myself the opportunity to see stark white bfns? :shrug: :haha:

I'm 7 dpo too! I ordered some Wondofos that should come in tomorrow. So I can start early testing.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I have To go to the FS Tom for a scan and Beta!!!! Dr said something's sounds wrong so they R going to check it out!!!

I'm sure it's prob. My cyst messin things up but I'll let u know if my dates need to Change GG!!!


----------



## hinkybinky

Hello, please can you put me down for 14th? Thanks and :dust: to everyone testing in June xxx


----------



## gardeninggirl

Gotcha Ladies!!


----------



## luvmykidsx3

i tested today and got 3 positives at home a negative urine at the hospital and then a inconclusive blood all today. I will probably test again on the 5th or 6th.


----------



## wannabubba#4

luvmykidsx3 said:


> i tested today and got 3 positives at home a negative urine at the hospital and then a inconclusive blood all today. I will probably test again on the 5th or 6th.

Good luck xx -they do say home tests can be more sensitive than the hospital ones, although not sure why bloods would be inconclusive.

Hope you are our first June BFP xxx:hugs:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## gardeninggirl

luvmykids - Would you like a date on our testing thread?


----------



## mamadonna

Hi can I join too please,I'll be testing on the 23rd


----------



## Hopethisyear

luvmykidsx3 said:


> i tested today and got 3 positives at home a negative urine at the hospital and then a inconclusive blood all today. I will probably test again on the 5th or 6th.

That happened to me where I got positives at home then negative at Dr.s office same day, then went directly home and got a positive. Blood test the following day showed a positive.


----------



## Solstyce

Pretty sure I'm out this month. My temps are starting to fall. I ovulate at the end of the month so I'll have to wait for the July thread.


----------



## gardeninggirl

> Pretty sure I'm out this month. My temps are starting to fall. I ovulate at the end of the month so I'll have to wait for the July thread.

Your not out until AF shows!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kat S

Going for IUI #5 this month. I think I'll probably be testing around June 26th. Put me down for that date and I'll change it when I find out for sure.


----------



## luvmykidsx3

Thanks there is still hope. I'm not giving up yet but i will wait like the nurse said. I have always been one to get early positives and once again i did. I wont even be late until next Sunday lol real early positive.


----------



## kimk

Ovulated yesterday so can you change my date to the 17th please. Talking to doc today about the early ovulation. Hope it's not age related.


----------



## gardeninggirl

Good luck Kat S!!! I hope everything goes swimmingly. :haha:

luvmykidsx3 - Would you like a testing date for this testing thread?

Everyone else has been updated!!


----------



## mummyto4boys

I think I am out. AF is due today, I have really bad AF pain and just know the witch is on her way. Just sent hubby out for a test, been testing for last 4 days but ran out! 
Good luck everyone


----------



## wannabubba#4

kimk said:


> Ovulated yesterday so can you change my date to the 17th please. Talking to doc today about the early ovulation. Hope it's not age related.

What CD did you ovulate? Last pregnancy I ov'd CD9 the month I conceived -Good luck with doctor xx



mummyto4boys said:


> I think I am out. AF is due today, I have really bad AF pain and just know the witch is on her way. Just sent hubby out for a test, been testing for last 4 days but ran out!
> Good luck everyone

Hope AF doesn't show :hugs:



Kat S said:


> Going for IUI #5 this month. I think I'll probably be testing around June 26th. Put me down for that date and I'll change it when I find out for sure.

Good Luck with IUI XX


----------



## mummyto4boys

OMG I have just got a BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## gertrude

mummyto4boys said:


> OMG I have just got a BFP!!!!!!!

FANTASTIC :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

post a pic!!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

mummyto4boys said:


> OMG I have just got a BFP!!!!!!!

Awesome!!! Congratulations!


----------



## mummyto4boys

gertrude said:


> mummyto4boys said:
> 
> 
> OMG I have just got a BFP!!!!!!!
> 
> FANTASTIC :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> post a pic!!Click to expand...

How do I post a pic on here?


----------



## gardeninggirl

> OMG I have just got a BFP!!!!!!!

Congratulations!! Very excited for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my cycle is ALL jacked up the FS said I haven't had full blown AF.... Suppose to call me back today w beta results!!

GG .... Leave me down for my date it will prob change though just givin u a heads up!!!
:)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats mummyto4boys Yay! :happydance::happydance:

goodluck Sis4u hope you get positive results and get your BFP or cycle sorted out xxx :hugs:


----------



## kimk

Congrats mummyto4boys! That is great news. Starting this month off right. 
Wannabubba i got a position ovulation test on the 3rd. So that was day 5. Doc said more then likely it won't be till today and not to worry. So I will try not to.


----------



## ariel01

Congrats mummyto4boys!!! Seeing a pic would be awesome! When you "Go Advanced" you should see the option to load an attachment. 

Sis4Us and Kimk....hope you get some good news on your cycles!

Let's see some more BFPs!


----------



## Kat S

I'm trying!! My doc doubled my nightly dose of injectables, I'm taking baby aspirin and using a heating pad to increase uterine blood flow (and I'm waiting for something called a castor oil pack kit to come in the mail, which is also recommended by acupuncturists to aid in blood flow), and now I've added DHEA to my prenatal vitamin regimin. I'm officially doing all I can do to make more than one mature follicle. Come on, GROW!!!!!!


----------



## mummyto4boys

Has it worked and can u see it?
 



Attached Files:







296121_10200979932876324_839976457_n.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Sis4Us

I use Castro Oil packs too Kat.... Afraid to use them tell I get my beta back.... Even though I know it's -!!! GL


----------



## Kat S

Sis4Us said:


> I use Castro Oil packs too Kat.... Afraid to use them tell I get my beta back.... Even though I know it's -!!! GL

Oooh, why is that?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Mummyto4boys!!!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations mummyto4boys!


----------



## Sis4Us

Kat S said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> I use Castro Oil packs too Kat.... Afraid to use them tell I get my beta back.... Even though I know it's -!!! GL
> 
> Oooh, why is that?Click to expand...

https://www.withoutchild.com/castor-oil-packs-for-fertility/

Here's a Link HTH!!!


----------



## Kat S

Sis4Us said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> I use Castro Oil packs too Kat.... Afraid to use them tell I get my beta back.... Even though I know it's -!!! GL
> 
> Oooh, why is that?Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.withoutchild.com/castor-oil-packs-for-fertility/
> 
> Here's a Link HTH!!!Click to expand...

I saw a very similar article, which is why I want to try it in order to increase blood flow to help increase the number of follicles that mature. I was wondering why you didn't want to use them until after your beta! I was afraid you'd heard something negative about them.


----------



## Sis4Us

It says not to use them during pregnacy or in TWW!!!

I was just being cautious until I got a BFN on my beta that's all! 

They have a few YouTube videos too... Look up Castro Oil packs and Fertility!! GL 

I'm using them for reducing this Cyst that's causing me issue!!
I also take Baby Asprin everyday .... U might want to ask your Dr about Red Rasberry leaf too!!


----------



## Kat S

Sis4Us said:


> It says not to use them during pregnacy or in TWW!!!
> 
> I was just being cautious until I got a BFN on my beta that's all!
> 
> They have a few YouTube videos too... Look up Castro Oil packs and Fertility!! GL
> 
> I'm using them for reducing this Cyst that's causing me issue!!
> I also take Baby Asprin everyday .... U might want to ask your Dr about Red Rasberry leaf too!!

Ah, cool, yes :) I misunderstood! I just plan to use it during follicle growth time, but not after ovulation. It can all be so complicated, eh?


----------



## Solstyce

I tested today at 11 dpo and :bfn:. Also my temp went down again. Pretty sure I'm out this month but should know by Monday for sure. Also I have no symptoms but I'm not really much of a symptom spotter. Never had any TWW symptoms with my daughters.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Solstyce - hope its not AF impending xxx

keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Hope AF stays away, Solstyce!

I talked to my docs today, and I'll be going in for a blood test on Monday, which is a little different than my original test date. But no need to change. :flower:


----------



## Kat S

pbl_ge, good luck at your blood draw!

Solstyce, I hope AF stays away!!

Had an ultrasound today to check my follicle progress on the new dosage of injectables. She counted 7 follicles in all but said it's hard to tell and there might be a couple more. They are all about the same size at this point, but I'm only Day 6 of my cycle, so it's early yet. Praying every single second that 2 or more of them mature next week.

So I tried that castor oil pack kit last night. Man, is that complicated and messy!! I suppose it'll get less complicated now that I've done it once and already soaked the wool flannel. I was icky sticky afterwards and had to jump in the shower. Not sure I'm going to like doing that for an hour every single night before bed, but I'll do it as often as I can. 

Hope everyone is keeping their spirits up. I know it can be hard. Hey, at least it's Friday and the weekend is only hours away, right? :flower:


----------



## Mapleroo

Hi Girls!

My bean wasn't sticky :cry: Not really planning on trying this month, but will be temping and keeping an eye on things so I would like to hang out here if thats ok? For giggles, please put me down for the last day of the month and if nothing else, it will keep me not feeling sorry for myself by peeing on lots and lots of sticks :hugs:

Congrats to Mummy on your :bfp:

Good luck and :dust: to all the upcoming testers!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> My bean wasn't sticky :cry: Not really planning on trying this month, but will be temping and keeping an eye on things so I would like to hang out here if thats ok? For giggles, please put me down for the last day of the month and if nothing else, it will keep me not feeling sorry for myself by peeing on lots and lots of sticks :hugs:
> 
> Congrats to Mummy on your :bfp:
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to all the upcoming testers!

So so sorry hun :hugs::hugs:

Next one will be your sticky bean and perfect little baby xxx


----------



## Jojosbaby

I'm 1 day late but I think I'm out this month. I've had some weird cramps lately and today I have them just dab in the middle of my uterus, right under the belly button. I suspect a period is on the way. So annoying..:nope:

If AF stays away for another few days, I will test on the 14th.


----------



## pbl_ge

Mapleroo, I'm so sorry. :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## gardeninggirl

So sorry to hear Mapleroo! :cry::hugs:

I'll put you down later today. Have to get ready for work.

Jojosbaby -



> I'm 1 day late but I think I'm out this month. I've had some weird cramps lately and today I have them just dab in the middle of my uterus, right under the belly button. I suspect a period is on the way. So annoying..
> 
> If AF stays away for another few days, I will test on the 14th.

This may be a good sign. Keep us updated!


----------



## Kat S

Jojosbaby said:


> I'm 1 day late but I think I'm out this month. I've had some weird cramps lately and today I have them just dab in the middle of my uterus, right under the belly button. I suspect a period is on the way. So annoying..:nope:
> 
> If AF stays away for another few days, I will test on the 14th.

oh no, I'm sorry AF is on the way :( Fingers crossed for you for next cycle!


----------



## mummyto4boys

Mapleroo said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> My bean wasn't sticky :cry: Not really planning on trying this month, but will be temping and keeping an eye on things so I would like to hang out here if thats ok? For giggles, please put me down for the last day of the month and if nothing else, it will keep me not feeling sorry for myself by peeing on lots and lots of sticks :hugs:
> 
> Congrats to Mummy on your :bfp:
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to all the upcoming testers!

So so sorry :( Good luck for the future x


----------



## Kat S

Mapleroo said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> My bean wasn't sticky :cry: Not really planning on trying this month, but will be temping and keeping an eye on things so I would like to hang out here if thats ok? For giggles, please put me down for the last day of the month and if nothing else, it will keep me not feeling sorry for myself by peeing on lots and lots of sticks :hugs:
> 
> Congrats to Mummy on your :bfp:
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to all the upcoming testers!

Oh no!! Oh Sweetie, I am so so sorry :( Fingers crossed for you for when you are ready to try again.


----------



## kimk

I am so sorry mapleroo. Good luck as soon as your ready to try again


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry mapleroo :-(


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry to hear this Mapleroo ..... :hugs: hope u feel better real soon!!!


----------



## ChereMichelle

Mapleroo said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> My bean wasn't sticky :cry: Not really planning on trying this month, but will be temping and keeping an eye on things so I would like to hang out here if thats ok? For giggles, please put me down for the last day of the month and if nothing else, it will keep me not feeling sorry for myself by peeing on lots and lots of sticks :hugs:
> 
> Congrats to Mummy on your :bfp:
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to all the upcoming testers!

I'm sorry to hear that:hugs: Hugs and next time is YOUR TIME.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

So, so sorry Mapleroo.


----------



## pbl_ge

Gardening, you can go ahead and put me down for a bfn. :nope: AF isn't here, but I have all the AF symptoms and zero pregnancy symptoms. I tested this am (bfn of course), but I'm going to stop the progesterone supps early so I can hopefully get the worst of AF out of the way before we go on vacation. 

I'll be sitting next month out, because of the lap. Good luck to you all! :dust:


----------



## gardeninggirl

Attention ladies!!!!

I am not going to mark you down for AF until AF actually shows. We all start having a pity party for ourselves way too early (I do it too) and it's stopping right now.

The brain is a very powerful thing and you need to think positively (haha).

I have done a lot of reading up on pregnancy symptoms by DPO. They are alllllll over the place! Some women have no signs, others feel like AF is coming. Some don't get a BFP until 16DPO, some get it at 9DPO. 

Everyone repeat after me, " I am fertile and will have a baby." 

Now keep repeating that please.


----------



## Kat S

Pbl_ge, oh no!! I'm sorry you are out. I know just how that feels :(. Good luck with the lap!!


----------



## Kat S

gardeninggirl said:


> Attention ladies!!!!
> 
> I am not going to mark you down for AF until AF actually shows. We all start having a pity party for ourselves way too early (I do it too) and it's stopping right now.
> 
> The brain is a very powerful thing and you need to think positively (haha).
> 
> I have done a lot of reading up on pregnancy symptoms by DPO. They are alllllll over the place! Some women have no signs, others feel like AF is coming. Some don't get a BFP until 16DPO, some get it at 9DPO.
> 
> Everyone repeat after me, " I am fertile and will have a baby."
> 
> Now keep repeating that please.

Love it!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kat S said:


> gardeninggirl said:
> 
> 
> Attention ladies!!!!
> 
> I am not going to mark you down for AF until AF actually shows. We all start having a pity party for ourselves way too early (I do it too) and it's stopping right now.
> 
> The brain is a very powerful thing and you need to think positively (haha).
> 
> I have done a lot of reading up on pregnancy symptoms by DPO. They are alllllll over the place! Some women have no signs, others feel like AF is coming. Some don't get a BFP until 16DPO, some get it at 9DPO.
> 
> Everyone repeat after me, " I am fertile and will have a baby."
> 
> Now keep repeating that please.
> 
> Love it!!!Click to expand...

WSS lol :haha::haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

gardeninggirl said:


> Attention ladies!!!!
> 
> I am not going to mark you down for AF until AF actually shows. We all start having a pity party for ourselves way too early (I do it too) and it's stopping right now.
> 
> The brain is a very powerful thing and you need to think positively (haha).
> 
> I have done a lot of reading up on pregnancy symptoms by DPO. They are alllllll over the place! Some women have no signs, others feel like AF is coming. Some don't get a BFP until 16DPO, some get it at 9DPO.
> 
> Everyone repeat after me, " I am fertile and will have a baby."
> 
> Now keep repeating that please.

LOL! :haha:

But sometimes one actually does KNOW one is OUT! :nope::bfn::yellowcard::pop::tease:

And I'll give you one billion dollars if this month turns into a bfp for me. :haha: It AIN'T happening!


----------



## Solstyce

Major temp drop today below cover line. Didn't even bother to test. Yesterday was a :bfn:. Expecting :witch: tonight or tomorrow. Last month she came after Game of Thrones aired.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

gardeninggirl said:


> Attention ladies!!!!
> 
> I am not going to mark you down for AF until AF actually shows. We all start having a pity party for ourselves way too early (I do it too) and it's stopping right now.
> 
> The brain is a very powerful thing and you need to think positively (haha).
> 
> I have done a lot of reading up on pregnancy symptoms by DPO. They are alllllll over the place! Some women have no signs, others feel like AF is coming. Some don't get a BFP until 16DPO, some get it at 9DPO.
> 
> Everyone repeat after me, " I am fertile and will have a baby."
> 
> Now keep repeating that please.

I am fertile and will have a baby, I am fertile and will have a baby, I am fertile and will have a baby....... :)


----------



## Solstyce

It's official. Just got back from a walk and the :witch: got me.


----------



## Kat S

Solstyce said:
 

> It's official. Just got back from a walk and the :witch: got me.

Nooooo! Ugh, I am so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## Solstyce

It's ok. Got a game plan down for this month. Hope this is my month.


----------



## hinkybinky

:happydance: for mummyto4boys :bfp:

So sorry to Solstyce and pbl_ge that the :witch: got you :-( :dust: for next time.

I second gardeninggirl, let's repeat that mantra. I keep thinking something's got to happen sooner or later. Please let it be sooner though...

So, let's have a woopwoop for all those ladies testing this week!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry PBL.... Hope your Lap Goes well!!! :hugs:

Sorry Soltyce.... I would say the Soy messed w u this cycle it totally jacked mine up when I tried it!!! FX for u in July!!

AFM.... I think the FS is full of BS... Cuz AF isn't coming....the 2 days of spotting was AF cuz I can feel myself trying to gear up to Ovulate!!! I've been having O pains on my left side :( boooo!! Maybe by some miracle that eggy will make it past the cyst!!! FX


----------



## gardeninggirl

pbl_ge, I'm holding you to that! :rofl:


----------



## gardeninggirl

So Sorry Solstyce. :hugs: On to next month!!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Sorry to hear Solstyce. Sending lots of baby dust your way for next month.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Hi all! I need a few words of wisdom or someone to talk me down :) I don't want to start another "implantation bleeding" thread, but have read through a bunch and most of what I read, the IB people thought they had ended up being early AF. So now I am a little freaked out. Had very, light bleeding yesterday (3 times when I wiped, pinkish-reddish on tp) and light cramping. It wasn't brownish, but have read that color can vary depending on age of blood (sorry all tmi). I am 12 dpo today and due for AF this Saturday (27 day cycle on avg w/ longer LP). No additional symptoms today. Am I just fooling myself to think that this could be IB? Has anyone ever actually ever experienced real IB? I sometimes wonder if it's just a medical myth.... I shouldn't have told my DH, but I did and now he's positive I'm prego and I'm scared I got his hopes up for nothing.


----------



## Solstyce

I had spotting last month 12 dpo, got my period the next day. Hope it's IB for you! I didn't have IB with my daughters.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Ugh! I just feel like it will be a double whammy to also get my period 6 days early. I am usual regular, but ttc stress could've knocked me off. Attaching chart this time too.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/44686f/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## wannabubba#4

TTBaby - I had IB before with number 4 -literally was only a brown CM streaked gloop (lol don't know how better to describe it haha) - am sure it was about a week before AF due too, if you are generally very regular then 6 days early would be odd, fingers crossed for you; and your chart looks good (although in my opinion, charts ALWAYS look good until AF arrives lol -sorry, just my experience lol)

It's hard not to get our hopes up though isn't it? I am CD11 after the strangest 'period' ever. Normally 5 days medium to heavy flow, this month 1-2 days brown to light red spotting (much more than I would expect for IB ) and today I am nauseous, bloated, crampy and have achey pelvis and sore back so totally start questioning if last period WAS period or something else lol :wacko::wacko:

Keep me away from those HPT's -but for you, I would say possible- wait a few days for Hcg to rise and test :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

https://ovufriend.com/thumb/e9b1061dde533dafcdd53613fd29cc1c.png

And if I change ovufriend stats to spotting other than menses my chart looks like this ^^^^

Crazy crazy symptom spotting :wacko::wacko::wacko: can't help myself lol

p.s peeing all the time too haha


----------



## Mapleroo

I have never had ib either, but lots do. I think wanna is right, 6 days early would be strange. My chart did the same thing right before my bfp. Did a little dip and then went up. Where my previous month it went down and kept going down. I would say be cautiously optimistic, keep an eye on your temps and try to wait and test for a few days :)


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> https://ovufriend.com/thumb/e9b1061dde533dafcdd53613fd29cc1c.png
> 
> And if I change ovufriend stats to spotting other than menses my chart looks like this ^^^^
> 
> 
> Crazy crazy symptom spotting :wacko::wacko::wacko: can't help myself lol
> 
> p.s peeing all the time too haha

You have got some crazy self control girl! Eek!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> https://ovufriend.com/thumb/e9b1061dde533dafcdd53613fd29cc1c.png
> 
> And if I change ovufriend stats to spotting other than menses my chart looks like this ^^^^
> 
> 
> Crazy crazy symptom spotting :wacko::wacko::wacko: can't help myself lol
> 
> p.s peeing all the time too haha
> 
> You have got some crazy self control girl! Eek!Click to expand...

Just crazy I think lol :wacko::wacko:

Starting to make myself believe that period was maybe not period because am desperate for BFP I think :wacko::wacko:

How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## Mapleroo

I am much better. Stopped crying so that's been lovely! I kind of feel back to normal, physically anyhow. I have to go to work today and of course I work with someone that is pregnant. I have my own business, a little soup and sandwich shop so I'm not really looking forward to talking to people. But I shall live!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo said:


> I am much better. Stopped crying so that's been lovely! I kind of feel back to normal, physically anyhow. I have to go to work today and of course I work with someone that is pregnant. I have my own business, a little soup and sandwich shop so I'm not really looking forward to talking to people. But I shall live!

So sorry, sending you hugs and all my best wishes. Hope you have an okay day :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Mapleroo said:


> I am much better. Stopped crying so that's been lovely! I kind of feel back to normal, physically anyhow. I have to go to work today and of course I work with someone that is pregnant. I have my own business, a little soup and sandwich shop so I'm not really looking forward to talking to people. But I shall live!

I think going to work is always a good thing for me. At least keeps my mind on other things. The only reason I am on this forum during a week day, day is that I am working from home as traveling for work this afternoon. There are actually 3other woman pregnant at my work right now. One is due next month, one is 1/2 way through and one just found out. It's crazy. Our office is not that big either, so odd to have so many pregnant at once. I understand how that can be hard at times. Only 2 people at work know I am ttc, but one it the one who is 1/2 through 9 months and I hate when she asks me if I'm prego yet. Last month she actually said that she feels bad that she is pregnant and I am not. I know she means well, but very uncomfortable. 

I hope your day is distracting and busy! 

Thank you for the response!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

wannabubba#4 said:


> TTBaby - I had IB before with number 4 -literally was only a brown CM streaked gloop (lol don't know how better to describe it haha) - am sure it was about a week before AF due too, if you are generally very regular then 6 days early would be odd, fingers crossed for you; and your chart looks good (although in my opinion, charts ALWAYS look good until AF arrives lol -sorry, just my experience lol)
> 
> It's hard not to get our hopes up though isn't it? I am CD11 after the strangest 'period' ever. Normally 5 days medium to heavy flow, this month 1-2 days brown to light red spotting (much more than I would expect for IB ) and today I am nauseous, bloated, crampy and have achey pelvis and sore back so totally start questioning if last period WAS period or something else lol :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Keep me away from those HPT's -but for you, I would say possible- wait a few days for Hcg to rise and test :hugs::hugs:

Thank you and good luck! I would tell you to test, but I know you are trying to hold out ;) It is hard not to symptom spot! I know I can drive myself crazy so easily.


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> Hi all! I need a few words of wisdom or someone to talk me down :) I don't want to start another "implantation bleeding" thread, but have read through a bunch and most of what I read, the IB people thought they had ended up being early AF. So now I am a little freaked out. Had very, light bleeding yesterday (3 times when I wiped, pinkish-reddish on tp) and light cramping. It wasn't brownish, but have read that color can vary depending on age of blood (sorry all tmi). I am 12 dpo today and due for AF this Saturday (27 day cycle on avg w/ longer LP). No additional symptoms today. Am I just fooling myself to think that this could be IB? Has anyone ever actually ever experienced real IB? I sometimes wonder if it's just a medical myth.... I shouldn't have told my DH, but I did and now he's positive I'm prego and I'm scared I got his hopes up for nothing.

With my last, at 9dpo I had very very light brown when I wiped just once. I ended up with a BFP at 12dpo, but then that ended in a chemical. FX'd that this is IB for you.


----------



## Wonderland79

Sadly I am out. My period decided to show up a day early! Thanks Mother Nature! On to the next cycle of ttc. *sigh*
Good luck to everyone else still waiting. x


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Sorry to hear Wonderland79. :hugs:


----------



## gertrude

I'm out already. OH just gone to work for the days away and we failed to BD last night.

I'm fed up of this. Negative OPKs, but some EWCM and no shagging. Great.


----------



## wannabubba#4

sorry wonderland and Gertrude :hugs:

Gertrude, when is hubby back? Is it definitely after O ? xx


----------



## gertrude

wannabubba#4 said:


> sorry wonderland and Gertrude :hugs:
> 
> Gertrude, when is hubby back? Is it definitely after O ? xx

I think O day is today (feeling of fullness and lots of CM) and he's not back until Thursday.

I think I need to just accept it's not the right time tbh. Things keep conspiring against us. I have a gorgeous girl and maybe I need to focus on that for a while.


----------



## wannabubba#4

gertrude said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> sorry wonderland and Gertrude :hugs:
> 
> Gertrude, when is hubby back? Is it definitely after O ? xx
> 
> I think O day is today (feeling of fullness and lots of CM) and he's not back until Thursday.
> 
> I think I need to just accept it's not the right time tbh. Things keep conspiring against us. I have a gorgeous girl and maybe I need to focus on that for a while.Click to expand...

Very frustrating!! :hugs::hugs:

Go and enjoy your little princess today - that sounds like a wonderful philosophy. My little man and I are going to the park; then going to have a picnic lunch in the garden :D

xx


----------



## gertrude

wannabubba#4 said:


> Go and enjoy your little princess today - that sounds like a wonderful philosophy. My little man and I are going to the park; then going to have a picnic lunch in the garden :D
> 
> xx

I think I get caught up in wanting the new thing (whatever that is) that I forget how much I have already. So that's what I'm going to do this week whilst he's away. Me and my girl are going to have some us time. 

Of course it would be amazing to be pregnant and for her to have a sibling, but it's not the end of the world. If it's meant to be it'll happen. I just have to accept I can't control everything.


----------



## gardeninggirl

So sorry to hear Wonderland79. Next month will be your month! AF did come early!! :hugs:



> I'm 1 day late but I think I'm out this month. I've had some weird cramps lately and today I have them just dab in the middle of my uterus, right under the belly button. I suspect a period is on the way. So annoying..
> 
> If AF stays away for another few days, I will test on the 14th.

Getrude, I'm still not marking you until AF. What you have said above is a great way to be positive. I know you are frustrated but there is always a chance. :hugs::flower:


----------



## Mapleroo

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> I am much better. Stopped crying so that's been lovely! I kind of feel back to normal, physically anyhow. I have to go to work today and of course I work with someone that is pregnant. I have my own business, a little soup and sandwich shop so I'm not really looking forward to talking to people. But I shall live!
> 
> I think going to work is always a good thing for me. At least keeps my mind on other things. The only reason I am on this forum during a week day, day is that I am working from home as traveling for work this afternoon. There are actually 3other woman pregnant at my work right now. One is due next month, one is 1/2 way through and one just found out. It's crazy. Our office is not that big either, so odd to have so many pregnant at once. I understand how that can be hard at times. Only 2 people at work know I am ttc, but one it the one who is 1/2 through 9 months and I hate when she asks me if I'm prego yet. Last month she actually said that she feels bad that she is pregnant and I am not. I know she means well, but very uncomfortable.
> 
> I hope your day is distracting and busy!
> 
> Thank you for the response!Click to expand...

I had a really good day at work-very glad I went. 

Sorry about the crappy timing with OH going away Gertrude. Have some nice girly time with your DD!

Onward and upward ladies!! Lets get some good, fertile vibes going on around here :dust:
:flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow:


----------



## pbl_ge

Good news! I don't owe gardeninggirl a billion dollars!:rofl: 

Sorry for those who got AF, and to gertrude who missed the window. :hugs: We'll be taking a break for at least a month after the lap TBD depending on how it goes. Hope lots of ladies get bfps while I'm gone! :dust:


----------



## Kat S

Pbl_ge, I'm still sorry to hear it :(. Best of luck on your lap and your subsequent tries!!


----------



## luvmykidsx3

I'm out ladies.I had a chemical pregnancy.Maybe I will have a March baby instead of February.Only time will tell.Baby dust to all still waiting.


----------



## kimk

Wow gone for a few days and lots of women out. I am sorry. Lots of baby dust for a great July.


----------



## wannabubba#4

luvmykidsx3 said:


> I'm out ladies.I had a chemical pregnancy.Maybe I will have a March baby instead of February.Only time will tell.Baby dust to all still waiting.

Sorry to hear this :hugs:

Sorry to all the other ladies out this month too

xx


----------



## Driving280

Sorry for all of those who got AF! Next month, right?

Temping for the first time in my life, and so far my temperature is dropping every morning... Gah, I am going to be frozen solid at this rate. 

DH is being very good and BDing despite headaches and exhaustion. But it is only our second month trying...


----------



## hinkybinky

So sorry for all the ladies who have been visited by the :witch:

Loads of :dust: for next time, and plenty of :dust: to those still 'in' xxx

So, confession time, I caved and tested early this month (who am I kidding, I do it every time). This morning I got an everso faint imaginary line, didn't tell DH and then told him I was testing after work. Got the faintest line (posted in preg test forum for squinters) but was't convinced. Just found a different batch, tested again and here is what I got:

Have had so much heartache ttc#2 and this is only the first step, but for today I have my :bfp: 

:happydance: <--- tiny happy dance
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6310.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hopethisyear

CONGRATULATIONS Hinkybinky!!!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Woohooo hinkybinky!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

luvmykidsx3 said:


> I'm out ladies.I had a chemical pregnancy.Maybe I will have a March baby instead of February.Only time will tell.Baby dust to all still waiting.

So sorry to hear :hugs: Baby dust to you for that March baby.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

pbl_ge said:


> Good news! I don't owe gardeninggirl a billion dollars!:rofl:
> 
> Sorry for those who got AF, and to gertrude who missed the window. :hugs: We'll be taking a break for at least a month after the lap TBD depending on how it goes. Hope lots of ladies get bfps while I'm gone! :dust:

Boo hiss! Hoping all goes well with the lap!


----------



## Mapleroo

Wahoo Hinkybinky!!!!


----------



## Kat S

Oh wow, Hinkybinky!! So exciting! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Kat S

I had a scan today (CD 10). If you remember, they doubled my Bravelle injection meds for this cycle to try to convince my body to produce more than one mature follicle. So I went in to see how it was going. Well, they only saw two on the right that weren't very big, and one on the left that was 15mm. Even the nurse sounded surprised and disappointed. So she told me to come back on Thursday for another check, and that I could talk to a doc that day and talk over my non-reaction to the increased meds. I left feeling kind of dejected, but tried to cheer myself by remembering that I got pregnant once before with only one mature follicle (even though I had a m/c).

But then the nurse called me a few hours later with unexpected good news! She got my my estrogen levels in, and they are already way better than trigger day last month! They think another follicle might come out from behind. That would be amazing! So it turns out the Bravelle is helping after all. I feel much better!


----------



## Mapleroo

Kat S said:


> I had a scan today (CD 10). If you remember, they doubled my Bravelle injection meds for this cycle to try to convince my body to produce more than one mature follicle. So I went in to see how it was going. Well, they only saw two on the right that weren't very big, and one on the left that was 15mm. Even the nurse sounded surprised and disappointed. So she told me to come back on Thursday for another check, and that I could talk to a doc that day and talk over my non-reaction to the increased meds. I left feeling kind of dejected, but tried to cheer myself by remembering that I got pregnant once before with only one mature follicle (even though I had a m/c).
> 
> But then the nurse called me a few hours later with unexpected good news! She got my my estrogen levels in, and they are already way better than trigger day last month! They think another follicle might come out from behind. That would be amazing! So it turns out the Bravelle is helping after all. I feel much better!

Excellent news!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

So I think I O'd yesterday, at least I hope so. I had a + OPK today, yesterday and the day before. But yesterday I had SUPER pains in my right side where it wasn't comfortable sitting, or standing. It lasted a couple hours then went away.


----------



## gertrude

YAY congrats hinkybinky :) Ace news!

Well I can't decide if I O'd yesterday (which would match for this being a 26 day cycle) because I had some EWCM on Sunday, then loads yesterday morning (loads for me anyway) and some cramping. BUT then the IC OPKs actually had a line last night and this morning (they have been stark white) so god knows what is going on. I guess they could just be picking up the tail end of a surge, or they're crap, or I haven't O'd yet.

This game sucks :haha: I want RULES damnit :D


----------



## gardeninggirl

> Good news! I don't owe gardeninggirl a billion dollars!
> 
> Sorry for those who got AF, and to gertrude who missed the window. We'll be taking a break for at least a month after the lap TBD depending on how it goes. Hope lots of ladies get bfps while I'm gone!

Dang it! I was hoping... Sorry AF came pbl_ge.

Congratulations Hinky!!! I am very excited for you!!:dance:


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Oh crap. I'm in shock. I now believe that IB is not a medical myth. :)


----------



## Kat S

Congrats, TTBabyMakes4!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Kat S said:


> Congrats, TTBabyMakes4!

Thanks! Congratulations to you on your great test results! :happydance:


----------



## gertrude

WOOOHOOOO another one :D YAY congrats :D


----------



## Kat S

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, TTBabyMakes4!
> 
> Thanks! Congratulations to you on your great test results! :happydance:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed that I do end up with more than one mature follicle by Thursday/Friday. I'm just thrilled that my estrogen levels are over 300 for once!


----------



## ChereMichelle

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> Oh crap. I'm in shock. I now believe that IB is not a medical myth. :)
> 
> View attachment 628709

CONGRATS! Happy for you!:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats TTBaby!!!! :)


----------



## ChereMichelle

hinkybinky said:


> So sorry for all the ladies who have been visited by the :witch:
> 
> Loads of :dust: for next time, and plenty of :dust: to those still 'in' xxx
> 
> So, confession time, I caved and tested early this month (who am I kidding, I do it every time). This morning I got an everso faint imaginary line, didn't tell DH and then told him I was testing after work. Got the faintest line (posted in preg test forum for squinters) but was't convinced. Just found a different batch, tested again and here is what I got:
> 
> Have had so much heartache ttc#2 and this is only the first step, but for today I have my :bfp:
> 
> :happydance: <--- tiny happy dance

Congrats~! Wow, this is great news! Good luck to all other testers. Hoping to see MORE BFP's to join you!:hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats TTBaby and hinky -and only the 12th, many more June testing days to come xxxx

xxx good luck to all xx


----------



## gardeninggirl

Congratulations TT!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Good luck to you KatS.

Alright ladies! We want a big month!! Bring on those BFP's!!


----------



## kimk

About time we get some BFP this month. Congrats hinkybinky and ttbabymakes4.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well it looks like I Od early Again..... I'll prob. Test Earlier but u can leave me down for the 25th GG!!!


----------



## Popples1

Can you put me down for the 16th please..if I hold out that long!


----------



## Driving280

Congratz hinkybinky and ttbabymakes4!!


----------



## madeline36

Okay, please put me down for the 22nd. 4dpo and I am GOING Crazy! Soo tired, but could that even be related? I couldn't even finish my workout today, felt like my body was lead and I do this class 3x/week (got ample sleep).

It is so hard to wait!!! I'm so grateful for these threads to help. They are a lifeline. I've seem some really amazing posts about staying positive and keeping things in perspective. Love it!


----------



## Sis4Us

Fatigue is usually a Early sign but I had a Ton last month and still got a BFN!!!

GL !!


----------



## Hopethisyear

4DPO is a bit early for signs as the egg doesn't even implant until day 7-12DPO. FX'd for you though!! Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Mapleroo

Congratulations ttbabymakes4!! So happy for you and hinkybinky. Wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Sending lots of bfp vibes for the upcoming testers!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Sorry about af pbl_ge!!:hug:


----------



## gertrude

Oh, so my IC OPK seem to be working afterall and I think I got a positive last night! OH is back today (hopefully) so I'm going to jump him when my girl has gone to bed :haha: :sex::sex::sex:

Maybe I have a little bit of luck after all this month!

I still think I might miss the eggy though, but hey, at least all is not lost :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

gertrude said:


> Oh, so my IC OPK seem to be working afterall and I think I got a positive last night! OH is back today (hopefully) so I'm going to jump him when my girl has gone to bed :haha: :sex::sex::sex:
> 
> Maybe I have a little bit of luck after all this month!
> 
> I still think I might miss the eggy though, but hey, at least all is not lost :)

Always fun to try anyways lol :blush::blush:

...and they do say practice makes perfect lol :haha:

:dust::dust:


----------



## mamadonna

Congrats on any new bfps,this month seems to be taking ages!!!!


----------



## ariel01

Yes, congrats to the BFPs! hinkybinky and ttbabymakes4...so happy for you!

I hope to see more BFPs on here! 

For me, the witch was hovering and finally landed. Good news is I see the dr. today to find out for sure when we can do our first IUI!


----------



## Kat S

So I had FOUR growing follicles!! 2 at 18 and two more that are close behind. I'm so thrilled! So another night or two of Bravelle and IUI Saturday, I think!


----------



## ariel01

That's awesome Kat!! 

Here's to the IUI happening Saturday and having it be a success!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

ariel01 said:


> Yes, congrats to the BFPs! hinkybinky and ttbabymakes4...so happy for you!
> 
> I hope to see more BFPs on here!
> 
> For me, the witch was hovering and finally landed. Good news is I see the dr. today to find out for sure when we can do our first IUI!

so sorry AF got you xx :hugs: Good Luck with your docs apt xx



Kat S said:


> So I had FOUR growing follicles!! 2 at 18 and two more that are close behind. I'm so thrilled! So another night or two of Bravelle and IUI Saturday, I think!

Good news! Good luck xx


----------



## gardeninggirl

Had a busy two days but all are updated!

Congratulation Hinky!!!! Soooo excited for you.

Ariel - Yuck. On to next month!!

Kat - that is great news. I hope everything goes swimmingly well! :haha:

Okay, I'm tired. Going to relax now.


----------



## kimk

I broke down and tested this morning at 11 dpo and bfn.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Kimk..... But UR not out till the :witch: shows !!!!

GL

AFM... 4dpo and having Right O pains :shrug: is this normal has anyone had this B4??


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Kat - I was thinking about you this morning. Hope the IUI went well today!


----------



## Kat S

Kimk, you're not out yet, Sweetie! Friend of mine tested neg on Day 12 and didn't get her BFP until Day 15 when she realized she was a day late. Keep going...just a few more days!!!


----------



## Kat S

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> Kat - I was thinking about you this morning. Hope the IUI went well today!

Awww, thanks!

Well, I think it went well! Unfortunately, the lab is closed on Saturdays, so though they can do the sperm wash, etc, they can't give me hard #'s. They do look at it carefully through a microscope and are familiar enough with that to offer a ballpark number. They said it looks to be about 25-30 mil post wash, which is what he was last month (with a 99% motility). So we're pleased with those numbers. They let us look in the microscope, too! Very cool 

So now I'm home, feeling a little crampy on the left (which is where I had two juicy follies). Now I waaaaaait for two weeks and try hard not to symptom spot...especially since I did Bravelle and had the trigger, which totally can give you preg symptoms the whole TWW.


----------



## Kat S

OH, I got an official beta date: 6/28. Can you change my test date on the main page? I was close with my guess, though, eh?


----------



## gardeninggirl

You are updated!!!! Hope everything goes well for you. Glad to hear the spermies are happy and the follies are happy. :haha:


----------



## gardeninggirl

DH and I are so tired from today's schedule and I might be O'ing. Ughhhhhh. Maybe we might BD tonight. Having a little pain in the ovary area but might be gas too. I ate wayyyyy too much at lunch. We'll see what happens.

Oh - KimK your not out till the witch shows. Don't even try that with me. You saw what happened to pbl_ge. She almost owed me 2 billion dollars... :rofl:


----------



## pbl_ge

gardeninggirl said:


> Oh - KimK your not out till the witch shows. Don't even try that with me. You saw what happened to pbl_ge. She almost owed me 2 billion dollars... :rofl:

ONE!!!! :grr: :grr: :grr: ONE billion! Not TWO billion!!! Sheesh......... :dohh:

:ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Kat - Sounds like things went well FX'd for you!

Gardeninggirl - Try to :sex: even if you are tired. DH and I were so tired last week that we only :sex: once. I'm now 3dpo and totally regretting that we didn't do more. Just another wasted cycle for me I'm sure.


----------



## Driving280

Fingers crossed for you, Kat!

I started temping for the first time in my life this cycle, around CD8 when I got the thermometer. I don't see any pattern whatsoever, it's like the rocky mountains. Definitely no temperature shift, though I should be on CD 18-19 today. Wondering if I did not ovulate :(


----------



## Electricat

Kat S said:


> TTBabyMakes4 said:
> 
> 
> Kat - I was thinking about you this morning. Hope the IUI went well today!
> 
> Awww, thanks!
> 
> Well, I think it went well! Unfortunately, the lab is closed on Saturdays, so though they can do the sperm wash, etc, they can't give me hard #'s. They do look at it carefully through a microscope and are familiar enough with that to offer a ballpark number. They said it looks to be about 25-30 mil post wiash, which is what he was last month (with a 99% motility). So we're pleased with those numbers. They let us look in the microscope, too! Very cool
> 
> So now I'm home, feeling a little crampy on the left (which is where I had two juicy follies). Now I waaaaaait for two weeks and try hard not to symptom spot...especially since I did Bravelle and had the trigger, which totally can give you preg symptoms the whole TWW.Click to expand...

Hi Kat - read your post about the iui, good luck to you. 
I was wondering about your pain where you had the follicle...did you feel that after O?
I'm assuming you know more exactly what goes on in there because of US. 

I felt a sharp pain on my right side yesterday and it continued with a duller soreness for a day or so. I was afraid I had missed O...with bd because ff said I aldeadr Od. But you feel soreness after the O, from the corpus luteum?

I have some side pains in some cycles, but Ive never been able to pinpoint it as O pain like some women can. 


Dust, dust :flower:


----------



## Kat S

Lots of women feel ovulation pain after O, so don't worry! I hope you catch the eggie this cycle!! Good luck!


----------



## gardeninggirl

We definitely missed the window. That's okay though. We are traveling to Sweden next month so maybe it's for the best. I don't know what happened this month. I need to get my energy back. 

Something interesting though...I've been drinking RRL tea this month and I had tons of EWCM for three days. A little later than expected but I couldn't believe the amount! I hope the tea is doing good things for me.


----------



## Kat S

gardeninggirl said:


> We definitely missed the window. That's okay though. We are traveling to Sweden next month so maybe it's for the best. I don't know what happened this month. I need to get my energy back.
> 
> Something interesting though...I've been drinking RRL tea this month and I had tons of EWCM for three days. A little later than expected but I couldn't believe the amount! I hope the tea is doing good things for me.

Sorry to hear that, GG :( But enjoy your travels and hopefully next month will work out better for BD!!


----------



## ChereMichelle

I'm out....AF is here.....BOOOOOOOO! We had such a good month too! Great timing, tons of BD'ing. Good luck all!


----------



## Kat S

ChereMichelle said:


> I'm out....AF is here.....BOOOOOOOO! We had such a good month too! Great timing, tons of BD'ing. Good luck all!

Yeah, I just don't get it. Here you are doing everything right month after month. It's frustrating! I hope you get your BFP soon!!


----------



## gardeninggirl

Sorry she came Cheremichelle! Hope it doesn't last long. On to next month!:hugs:


----------



## kimk

I'm sorry cheremichelle. Good luck for next month.


----------



## wannabubba#4

sorry cheremichelle - it is very annoying that although timing seems perfect and everything done right and still BFN -fingers crossed for next cycle xx

Are you sure you are out GG -if so sorry, but Sweden conceived bubba would be lovely xx


----------



## kimk

I know I'm down to test today but I'm going to try to hold off a few days. Just don't want to be disappointed. Right now I still have some hope.


----------



## Kat S

kimk said:


> I know I'm down to test today but I'm going to try to hold off a few days. Just don't want to be disappointed. Right now I still have some hope.

Do what feels right! Keep that hope alive!!


----------



## kimk

Well June is not my month. The witch showed. Seems to get harder to deal with every month.


----------



## Sis4Us

I know how U feel Kimk!!!

:hugs:


----------



## gardeninggirl

KimK I know how you feel. Head up though...On to next month. I just watched the great sperm race on youtube. Getting pregnant is not easy!!!! I highly suggest watching it. It might give you some insight into conceiving. Big hugs to you!:hugs:


----------



## gardeninggirl

I know it's customary to use the witch to signal AF but from this point on I am going to use mad smilie. Any objections?????


----------



## kimk

No objection here Gardeningirl.


----------



## gertrude

Sorry to those ladies who are out this month :( It really does suck :( Onwards and forwards and a nice new crisp month to start with :) positive thinking x

I'm due on a week tomorrow. I'm SO over this TWW thing, it's doing my head in. I remember last month I thought I should write down the things I notice and then can use it as a reference point but didn't, and now I'm wishing I did :D

Will test next Friday if the witch hasn't shown up :)


----------



## Popples1

Sorry ladies, I feel like a fraud as I didn't realise this was in the over-35 section. I am not a million miles away though! Happy to report I got a BFP yesterday but feel free to take me off the list if I don't qualify. Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

:grr::sulk::sad1::hissy::growlmad: Sorry to all those that AF came to xxx -Use any angry face you like GG lol

congrats popples - happy and healthy 9months for you xxxx


----------



## ChereMichelle

gertrude said:


> Sorry to those ladies who are out this month :( It really does suck :( Onwards and forwards and a nice new crisp month to start with :) positive thinking x
> 
> I'm due on a week tomorrow. I'm SO over this TWW thing, it's doing my head in. I remember last month I thought I should write down the things I notice and then can use it as a reference point but didn't, and now I'm wishing I did :D
> 
> Will test next Friday if the witch hasn't shown up :)

Why not use an online fertility tracker? I like Ovufriend personally. It's great to use to track and I can go back and note things. Like this month, spotting before AF happened last month, AND AF was very late....so not getting hopes up. Check out my chart if ya want :winkwink:


----------



## gardeninggirl

Popples1 - Congratulations!!!!!!

It was a simple mistake that harmed no one. If you wouldn't mind, it might be better for you to post on other boards. You will have more in common with them anyway. I will not take you off this thread unless the admin wants me too. 

I'm excited for you and wishing you a happy pregnancy!:happydance:


----------



## kimk

I'm sorry Wannabubba. Fingers crossed and a ton of baby dust for July.


----------



## wannabubba#4

kimk said:


> I'm sorry Wannabubba. Fingers crossed and a ton of baby dust for July.

I am not out :wacko: (yet) - 6DPO and CD20 so a week -ten days until testing :flower::flower:

Not sure my chances are that high tbh, as never BD as much as we could have; 0nly once at O time (last month we hit several fertile days) but it only takes one lol 

xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm in the same boat as U Wannabubba... Only got in 2 BDs before O cuz it came early and we had a full house!!

I'm 8 DPO got a Lil temp spike but still not overly confident about this month.... The TWW seems to get more stressful every month!! :(


----------



## fairyy

put me down for 25th.


----------



## fairyy

gardeninggirl said:


> KimK I know how you feel. Head up though...On to next month. I just watched the great sperm race on youtube. Getting pregnant is not easy!!!! I highly suggest watching it. It might give you some insight into conceiving. Big hugs to you!:hugs:

I saw that. amazing video. Everyone who are trying to conceive must see it.


----------



## Hopethisyear

fairyy said:


> gardeninggirl said:
> 
> 
> KimK I know how you feel. Head up though...On to next month. I just watched the great sperm race on youtube. Getting pregnant is not easy!!!! I highly suggest watching it. It might give you some insight into conceiving. Big hugs to you!:hugs:
> 
> I saw that. amazing video. Everyone who are trying to conceive must see it.Click to expand...

Totally agree, it's a great movie that everyone should watch when TTC. It explains so much!


----------



## Mapleroo

gardeninggirl said:


> KimK I know how you feel. Head up though...On to next month. I just watched the great sperm race on youtube. Getting pregnant is not easy!!!! I highly suggest watching it. It might give you some insight into conceiving. Big hugs to you!:hugs:

Thanks for the recommendation Gardeninggirl! I watched it last night and was blown away. I knew it wasn't a simple process, but had no idea it was THAT tricky! It is a miracle that anyone gets pregnant, ever...


----------



## gardeninggirl

What's funny is they make it sooooo scary!!! I was laughing for a large portion of it.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well last night I ordered a batch of 20 IC's lol -and had confirmation they have ben dispatched this morning :happydance::happydance:

So much for my not stressing, not testing early philosophy for this month lol -although they have not arrived yet so could well be next week before they arrive but still :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ChereMichelle

What I thought was AF several days ago was spotting....and the next day,faint....so I figured Ok she's coming. Yesterday no spotting. So I took another test. BFN. No spotting or AF today. Another test BFN. So now I get it...she's coming but late. Good luck to all.


----------



## Sis4Us

That happened to me last month.... It's like 2 shots in the face instead of the 1!!!

:hugs: Sorry!!!


----------



## Driving280

Happened to me too last month, Cheremichelle, but don't lose hope until she's there...

My temps finally went up this morning... dude, it is CD 22... I don't know if it makes sense to test before the 30th now, even assuming I ovluated around CD 19-20... I might be on the July thread...


----------



## PugLuvAh

I'm new to the section, turning 35 this fall, and we're trying for baby #2. This was our first cycle of TTC, it took me just over a year (and a m/c) to conceive #1.

Put me down for June 30 testing--I didn't O till CD 17/18, so that may be early...might be in the july thread too.


----------



## RedHawk

Me too! I'm taking a blood test on 6/28 after our first round of IUI.


----------



## Kat S

Best of luck to the new members!! :dust:


----------



## gardeninggirl

All are updated!


----------



## wannabubba#4

welcome Pug and redhawk x


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm 11 DPO today and I'm afraid to test.... Tested yesterday and BFN!!!

Woke up this AM W mild cramps thought for sure AF was on the way ate a Lil and now I feel fine!!!

Hope everyone Else is doing Well!!!


----------



## Hope3

I'm out. Very early visit from :witch: :-(


----------



## WantOneMore77

Hello ladies I am new here but not new to TTC,We are TTC #3 we have 2 daughters.I am testing on Thursday the 27th in the am,Praying its a bfp although I have no symptoms but I also didn't have any a year ago before we had a miscarriage so FX for all of you and myself.We didn't use opk this month or pre seed or soft cups..We just wen't with it.So I am hoping that helped.If not we will keep trying :) My name is Beth I am 36 will be 37 soon.


----------



## gardeninggirl

So sorry to hear Hope3. No fun when it comes early!! :hugs: 

Welcome Wantonemore77! I put you down for the 27th. Lots of great ladies and information can be found here. Good luck to you!!


----------



## mamadonna

I'm out,mother nature reared her ugly head!!


----------



## cassieakasam

After taking a six month break we are starting to tentatively ttc again. Please put me down for June 25th. that should put me at 10/11 DPO. It's taking all my willpower not to go POAS right now :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry to the gals that AF got, I'm going to be there with you by tomorrow I think.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Trying to not get my hopes up too much, but I got a very faint second pink line yday and again today (bit darker too) 

Don't make it definite yet, but hopefully (fingers crossed) soon xxx

Good luck ladies all xxx


----------



## Kat S

wannabubba#4 said:


> Trying to not get my hopes up too much, but I got a very faint second pink line yday and again today (bit darker too)
> 
> Don't make it definite yet, but hopefully (fingers crossed) soon xxx
> 
> Good luck ladies all xxx

Whoa!! I want to jump up and down for you, but I'll be good and wait for the "official" test :winkwink: So happy for you!


----------



## wannabubba#4

:wacko::wacko:

Anyone see anything?

Is it just wishful thinking?

Am I going totally insane? lol :blush::blush:
 



Attached Files:







100E2423.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Hopethisyear

Definite line there....congrats!!!


----------



## Kat S

YES!! I saw it immediately!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mapleroo

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Yep, yep - that's a line alright! Congrats!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Is it too early to get really excited Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!

lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::


----------



## gardeninggirl

So sorry Mamadonna :hugs: On to next month!!!!!!

Wannabubba - Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :happydance: So excited for you. Do you want me to mark you or do you want to wait to take another test? That one definitely looks like a BFP to me.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks - I am going to test again tomorrow so maybe then, if its a nice dark line lol xxx

AF not due to the end of the week, it just seems so early lol xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Maybe it's a Girl... Wannabubba seems that the early + usually are!! GL

AFM.... Got a temp dive this AM I'm sure the :witch: will show today or Tom!! :(


----------



## Rocco207

Blah...I'm out.


----------



## kimk

Wow I see it. That is great.. Congrats


----------



## kimk

Sorry for everyone who is out. Let's have a great July with everyone getting a BFP.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry rocco -everything crossed for July xxx

thanks Kimk and Sis4u xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

I'm almost two weeks late. Thinking I will test on Wedesday. I tested two days after I missed and it was negative, but you never know. 

I am normally regular, though last month it took 40 days from my last period for my period to arrive.

:shrug:


----------



## gardeninggirl

So sorry Rocco! :hugs: On to next month. I gave you a mad smilie. 

Happily TTC - would you like me to put you down on the calender?


----------



## gardeninggirl

We are closing in on the end of the month. I am going to be out of the country for two weeks and can not host. I won't have internet access and possibly not the time. Who would love to take care of July? We should probably get the thread up soon so those wanting to test at the beginning of the month can get on the calender.

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## HappilyTTC

gardeninggirl said:


> So sorry Rocco! :hugs: On to next month. I gave you a mad smilie.
> 
> Happily TTC - would you like me to put you down on the calender?

Yes, please! This Thursday. &#128522;


----------



## Kat S

Well, tomorrow morning is my first testing day (10 dpiui). Wish me luck!!


----------



## Larkspur

I'm out. AF arrived. BUT - that's not such a bad thing. It's only my third PP period... the first was a 56-day cycle, this one has been a 33-day cycle, so hopefully next month will be back to normal. Not even sure if I've been ovulating yet - is there a way to check without seeing a doctor?


----------



## Mapleroo

Kat S said:


> Well, tomorrow morning is my first testing day (10 dpiui). Wish me luck!!

Luck!!!! Luck!!!!! And more Luck!!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Larkspur said:


> I'm out. AF arrived. BUT - that's not such a bad thing. It's only my third PP period... the first was a 56-day cycle, this one has been a 33-day cycle, so hopefully next month will be back to normal. Not even sure if I've been ovulating yet - is there a way to check without seeing a doctor?

Have you tried charting your bbt temps?


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Good luck Kat!!!!!


----------



## WantOneMore77

Thanks for the warm welcome,I did take a frer tonight BUT I am not going to get too down just yet yes it was BFN but I am testing early and it's not over until she shows.Good Lick to us ALL xoxo


----------



## WantOneMore77

Kat S said:


> Well, tomorrow morning is my first testing day (10 dpiui). Wish me luck!!

:hugs: I hope its is a bfp :) will keep finger crossed it is :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Kat...Good Luck :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabubba#4

WantOneMore77 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome,I did take a frer tonight BUT I am not going to get too down just yet yes it was BFN but I am testing early and it's not over until she shows.Good Lick to us ALL xoxo

Hey :flower: Good luck, hope your BFP is just around the corner xxx



Larkspur said:


> I'm out. AF arrived. BUT - that's not such a bad thing. It's only my third PP period... the first was a 56-day cycle, this one has been a 33-day cycle, so hopefully next month will be back to normal. Not even sure if I've been ovulating yet - is there a way to check without seeing a doctor?

Sorry you are out -and I agree with mapleroo; you should chart your basal body temp -google fertility friend or Ovufriend.com - these are free sites that give you lots of advice on how to do it, and will let you know when you have ovulated etc xx



Kat S said:


> Well, tomorrow morning is my first testing day (10 dpiui). Wish me luck!!

Good Luck 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabubba#4

So yeah Think it is safe to add my BFP :happydance::happydance:

Bit blurry pic but IRL 2 beautiful lines :bfp::bfp:

:yipee::yipee:

Good Luck all ladies still to test in June and for everyone else hope July is your month xxxx
 



Attached Files:







100E2436.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gertrude

awww congrats :D so pleased for you :)

and sorry to those who are out this month, hope July is your month :)

I'm due on anytime from today to Thursday (I have 25-29 day cycles but 25&29 are very rare). I feel like I'm due on tbh, no different symptoms so just waiting now.

I have been testing, I got some ICs but they've all been negative. I just test to give me something to do :D I don't obsess about it if I've POAS'ed :haha:

I go to France soon so if I'm pregnant I'll be delighted and if I'm not I shall drink all the wine in France :D Win Win :haha: :blush:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck and thanks Gertrude; and either way enjoy your trip xx

Scary over in first tri, need some company lol xx


----------



## Kat S

WB, so happy for you!!!


----------



## gardeninggirl

Wannabubba -First Tri is scary!!! You will be fine. Come visit please :winkwink:

Larkspur, sorry AF came. I'm expecting my impending doom as well. We missed the window. I tested with a cheapie for fun yesterday. Yeah right, like that was going to be positive! :rofl:

All else are updated! Just a reminder that we need someone to host for July. Will be more than happy to host in August if need be.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well it looks like I'm out got spotting and cramps this AM!!!! :(

I went to a new FS yesterday he wants to drain my cyst and start other treatment Tom!!
So hopefully next month will work!!

If u need me to host let me know not sure if I'll be testing next month or not FS might want me to do IVF!! Just let me know GG!!!


----------



## hinkybinky

wannabubba#4 said:


> So yeah Think it is safe to add my BFP :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bit blurry pic but IRL 2 beautiful lines :bfp::bfp:
> 
> :yipee::yipee:
> 
> Good Luck all ladies still to test in June and for everyone else hope July is your month xxxx

Lovely lines, congratulations xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

I'm out this month. 

Just got my period.... feeling super sad right about now...:cry:

But I know this just means a new cycle starts and a new chance to make a baby... :crib:

Now if I could just get him to BD a little more often that would be great... :dust:


----------



## Driving280

WB, congratz!! Sorry to those who got the unwelcome visitor....


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Congrats WannaBubba!!!!! Here's to a H&H 9 months!


----------



## cassieakasam

Sigh....I'm too nervous to test :(
I've taken maca, royal jelly, L-arginine, vitex, fish oil & coQ10 and we did EVERYTHING right this month. I SOOOOO want this to be the month. I'm going to test mañana with FMU. 
FXD!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Can I ask do you take the royal jelly the whole cycle or just up to ovulation??same with q-10


----------



## wannabubba#4

HappilyTTC said:


> I'm out this month.
> 
> Just got my period.... feeling super sad right about now...:cry:
> 
> But I know this just means a new cycle starts and a new chance to make a baby... :crib:
> 
> Now if I could just get him to BD a little more often that would be great... :dust:

I know everyone story is different, but you may get some comfort in knowing that the month we conceived we only DTD once the day before O; previous month we were at it like rabbits and nothing, Sorry AF got you, all the best of luck for next cycle xxx :hugs:



Driving280 said:


> WB, congratz!! Sorry to those who got the unwelcome visitor....




TTBabyMakes4 said:


> Congrats WannaBubba!!!!! Here's to a H&H 9 months!

Thanks ladies, so excited xxx:happydance: xx


----------



## Mapleroo

Apparently I ovulated... Recorded my temp this morning and ff put me at 3dpo already. Complete surprise as I didn't have any of my usual ovulation signs. Not particularly confident but I am going to wait to test only if I am late and my temps stay up. 

Gardeninggirl, I will host July if you like?


----------



## HappilyTTC

wannabubba#4 said:


> I know everyone story is different, but you may get some comfort in knowing that the month we conceived we only DTD once the day before O; previous month we were at it like rabbits and nothing, Sorry AF got you, all the best of luck for next cycle xxx :hugs:

Thank you so much! That gives me a lot of hope. The hubs isn't the most sexual of men, so I was kinda worried about that. Glad to know all it took was once. :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well went to the FS today to drain my Cyst but it was gone so he put me on Femara and trigger shot on CD12 and maybe a IUI on CD13 or 14 if we decide to go that route!!

So I will be testing July if u want me host GG!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sis4Us said:


> Well went to the FS today to drain my Cyst but it was gone so he put me on Femara and trigger shot on CD12 and maybe a IUI on CD13 or 14 if we decide to go that route!!
> 
> So I will be testing July if u want me host GG!!!

Good Luck! Hope July is your month. Good news about the cyst being gone xxx


----------



## cassieakasam

mamadonna said:


> Can I ask do you take the royal jelly the whole cycle or just up to ovulation??same with q-10


I've taken the royal jelly and the CoQ10 the entire cycle. I've only been taking it for 6 weeks though. 

Well I just tested and it a BFN but its still early...I feel something I just don't know if its by body gearing up for AF or my BFP. I really do hate the TWW!!!


----------



## gardeninggirl

Thanks ladies! Sis4us mentioned hosting first so the honor will be hers. Thank you for offering!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry been trying to fix a truck window :nope:

I'll work on getting it set Up Tonite


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm out :( On to next month


----------



## hinkybinky

Hopethisyear said:


> I'm out :( On to next month

Sorry to hear that :-( Good luck for a July rainbow xxx


----------



## gertrude

AF due today, IC test this morning stark white

I've had a LOT of indents on these tests. Not very happy with them I have to say.

Ah well, just wait and see if AF shows up now :) Feels like she's going to and it was mid afternoon last month so here's waiting.


----------



## wannabubba#4

gertrude said:


> AF due today, IC test this morning stark white
> 
> I've had a LOT of indents on these tests. Not very happy with them I have to say.
> 
> Ah well, just wait and see if AF shows up now :) Feels like she's going to and it was mid afternoon last month so here's waiting.




Hopethisyear said:


> I'm out :( On to next month

Sorry ladies - hope next month is both your months' xxx :hugs:xxx


----------



## cassieakasam

I'm out :( but that just means there's a chance for next month I guess.


----------



## Sis4Us

Ladies the July testing thread is up if you would like to join give me a shout!!

Sorry the :witch: got ya Hopefully we will have record Number BFPs in July!!!


----------



## gardeninggirl

Sis4us - are you definitely out? Did you start? Thank you for starting the new thread!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I'm on CD3 started my Femara Today!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck for next month everyone, and a few more days left of June , so gl anyone still to test xx


----------



## gertrude

My period hasn't turned up yet. Due yesterday. Now, I have had a 29 day cycle before so not reading much into this. And I have a feeling of being very bloated/full so who knows. Will test tonight if it hasn't started already.


----------



## wannabubba#4

gertrude said:


> My period hasn't turned up yet. Due yesterday. Now, I have had a 29 day cycle before so not reading much into this. And I have a feeling of being very bloated/full so who knows. Will test tonight if it hasn't started already.

Good luck Gertrude hope its a BFP xxx


----------



## gertrude

Well I caved and tested and don't know if there is anything or not - it looks like there is at some angles but not others. Will get a FRER on the way home :)


----------



## Solstyce

gertrude said:


> Well I caved and tested and don't know if there is anything or not - it looks like there is at some angles but not others. Will get a FRER on the way home :)

FX'd for you!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck Gertrude x


----------



## Driving280

I should get my period today, but FertilityFriend tells me I ovulated late, so I am only 9 DPO. Had one drop of spotting today. Tested, but BFN. So either I am having a short luteal phase and my period is starting, or there is still hope and I am too early.

Fingers crossed for all of the testers around now...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck Driving xx


----------



## gertrude

Still no period but a normal first response was negative (didn't see any frer ones in stock). Will test again first thing in the morning.


----------



## gertrude

gertrude said:


> Still no period but a normal first response was negative (didn't see any frer ones in stock). Will test again first thing in the morning.

Still no period. Still negative.


----------



## gertrude

I might have line eye :haha: but I think the frer I did at lunchtime *might* have had a faint line.

I think last time I was pregnant I tested about 4 days after my period was due so I will test again tomorrow morning with another frer

I'm so fed up! I wanted to show my other half something and if I show him the frer from lunchtime he'll think I've gone insane :haha:


----------



## hinkybinky

gertrude said:


> I might have line eye :haha: but I think the frer I did at lunchtime *might* have had a faint line.
> 
> I think last time I was pregnant I tested about 4 days after my period was due so I will test again tomorrow morning with another frer
> 
> I'm so fed up! I wanted to show my other half something and if I show him the frer from lunchtime he'll think I've gone insane :haha:

Show us, we won't think you're insane!! Good luck with tomorrow's test :dust:


----------



## gardeninggirl

I'm out! Maybe next month.

Gertrude - Hoping your faint line becomes a BFP!!!! Wishing you the best!!


----------



## gertrude

A BFN now :(


----------



## Driving280

Am out.... short luteal phase or fertility friend wrong on o date... Good luck to all still testing!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Driving280 said:


> Am out.... short luteal phase or fertility friend wrong on o date... Good luck to all still testing!




gertrude said:


> A BFN now :(




gardeninggirl said:


> I'm out! Maybe next month.
> 
> Gertrude - Hoping your faint line becomes a BFP!!!! Wishing you the best!!

Sorry ladies -sending you all hugs and hoping you all get your BFP next month xxx:hugs:


----------



## gertrude

Chemical for me, bleeding started today. A bit sad but obviously not the right month for us. Two faint positive becoming negative, bleed started when I wrote up.

Bah, means I can drink myself silly on holiday though ;)


----------



## gardeninggirl

So sorry to hear Gertrude! Not fun. :hugs:

Ladies - I am leaving today for my trip so I probably won't be able to log in. I will try to in a few days to do any updates. Those that we have not heard from, I hope you have had good news and a BFP! 

Keep thinking positive thoughts ladies!!!


----------



## Driving280

OMG!!! I thought I was out. I had 3 days of brown spotting, pretty heavy, thought AF was here. But, temp was still up. I just tested and clearly positive. So I did have a long cycle and am only dpo 12...


----------



## Dylis

:happydance: congrats driving :happydance:


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Woohooo! Congratulations Driving!


----------



## Mapleroo

Driving280 said:


> OMG!!! I thought I was out. I had 3 days of brown spotting, pretty heavy, thought AF was here. But, temp was still up. I just tested and clearly positive. So I did have a long cycle and am only dpo 12...

That's awesome! Congratulations!!!


----------

